

Synaptic Web - timf
http://synapticweb.org/

======
devinj
This is eerily reminiscent of "Ghost in the Shell: Stand Alone Complex". (Or
maybe I'm just being geeky.) I feel this way whenever somebody tries to
compare the internet to a living organism, and I guess it's similar to the way
I would feel about any system that I am a part of, and that is "more than the
sum of its parts".

